# Miscellaneous > Database Design >  list of entities for a online dvd rental service

## kevalsha

This is a new online DVD rental service. Users register with personal and payment details, create for themselves a movie list by selecting films from an online catalogue, then I send them a DVD from their list. Whenever the user has watched and returned the DVD in a prepaid envelop, I send them another. There are no deadlines and no late fees. Users can optionally create film reviews on the website with a 5 star rating and a short amount of text.

Can you please help me make a list of the entities involved for designing the database.

----------

